# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.28.2.5 f5ae58a (8/9/2019)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Point release starting to trickle out. Possibly a beta release?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it is going to early S and X with AP1 or no AP


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It started yesterday and so far only on Model S. No 3 or X reported install.


----------



## booby31 (May 20, 2019)

The *2019.28.2 *failed on my S, a message asked me to wait for the next coming update. I hope this one will work.


----------

